# Proper bulking macronutrient split



## friedrice683 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey guys

I was just wondering - what do you believe is the proper bulking macronutrient split of calories?

And if there isn't one - what do you believe is the proper grams to pounds of bodyweight to determine bulking calories?

I wonder because I need roughly 2500-2600 to gain and if I use the popular 40/40/20 split of c/p/f, that is 260g of carbs and protein which is a LOT of protein for someone who only weighs 140 - am I right?

I just want to make sure I bulk up right - thanks guys


----------



## sensamilia (Aug 30, 2007)

choose watever ratio suits ur budget, body type, activity level best. But u dont need more than 20% protein realy.


----------



## friedrice683 (Aug 30, 2007)

Would this work for lean gains?
45% carb/35% protein/ 25% fat? on 2500-2600 calories a day?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 30, 2007)

Ignore the Ratio.  Get in Adequate Protein,  adequate fats, and fill the rest with Good carb choices.

There is no specific caloric intake that is defined for everyone.  That is  something you need to figure out.  Start at 15-17 cals/lb of bw and monitor for a couple of weeks too see progress.  If your weight doesn't change up cals by 10%, and monitor again.


----------



## friedrice683 (Aug 30, 2007)

So 1.5g protein per pound, .5g fat per pound and then fill the rest with carbs?

Also does that mean I should take in the same amount of calories per a day or should I calorie/carb cycle on my off days (just by removing my PWO meal)


----------



## sensamilia (Aug 30, 2007)

friedrice683 said:


> So 1.5g protein per pound, .5g fat per pound and then fill the rest with carbs?
> 
> Also does that mean I should take in the same amount of calories per a day or should I calorie/carb cycle on my off days (just by removing my PWO meal)



If u folow the 1.5g of protein per pound and .5g of fat per pound ul end up with the macros looking something like this 50/20/30 being carbs /protein /fat, which is fine.
Your split 45/35/25 sums to 105%..


----------



## friedrice683 (Aug 30, 2007)

Uh if I used the 1.5g protein per pound and .5g fat per pound I would end up with around 35% protein and only 23% carb and 42% carb...

And yeah I added up wrong lol sorry


----------



## katt (Aug 30, 2007)

If I can put my 2 cents in.. I used the 40/40/20 rule... sometimes it was more protein than carbs, but pretty close. and it worked great for me!


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 30, 2007)

The way I do it is I figure out a goal/target calorie count for each day, lets use 2000 calories as the example since it's nice and even.  

I like to have around 1.5g protein/lb bodyweight, so at ~160lbs I eat 220g or so of protein (just a bit less than 1.5g/lb) which is 880 calories.  

I also believe in doing the 20% of calories from fat, meaning I need 400 calories from fat each day, or 44-45g of fat.

The total of the protein and fat calories comes to 1280, so we just subtract that from 2000 and come to 720 calories from carbs, or 180g of carbs.

Totals out to:
220g protein
44-45g fat
180g carbs

Just an example of how I come up with my numbers, might or might not work for you.


----------



## friedrice683 (Aug 31, 2007)

So it's alright to have more protein than carbs when bulking?


----------



## friedrice683 (Aug 31, 2007)

Ok so doing your method I got:

2500 calories
220g Protein (a little more than 1.5g but just playin' it safe)
280g Carbs
55g Fat

How does that sound for someone who weighs 140lbs trying to gain some weight?


----------

